# webpage slow to respond?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

This site is good today, others have similar symptoms as you describe. 

I have dealt with it for months, by being patient over there, and waiting . 

I figure that it's either the other sites being overloaded with users, or my ISP, being overloaded. 

So patience is my strong suit. :vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

there are so many ads on this forum that I can't even use Internet Explorer. I usually at least try to stick to one browser but I've been using chrome much more with forums. When a page jumps around it's usually caused by loading ads or banners. Its really annoying.

More RAM can help but I'm thinking the Core2 is seeing it's age.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

bigcaddy said:


> there are so many ads on this forum that I can't even use Internet Explorer.


Its not this forum's adds, it Explorer. I have given up on it altogether. Some web sites won't even run on IE11. But recently, started that frequently when I open a new web page, would have to wait 10 seconds before the page starts to load. I now use Chrome.

Note to self --- sell those Microsoft shares.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

carpdad are you running an adblocker?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> carpdad are you running an adblocker?


Probably not with IE. He'll have to graduate to the 21st century and use Firefox or Brave, or one that will use Adblock PLus. IE is so passe.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kasperski AV has a built in adblocker. Actually works very well. So if a web site is telling you to turn off your adblocker and you are confused because you didn't think you had one -- its the Kasperski. Gotta find the the Anti-Banner setting to turn on/off or allow certain web sites.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Gotta find the the Anti-Banner setting to turn on/off or allow certain web sites.


Because I use Adblock Plus, my news channel will not allow me to view videos. The screen always stays black. Small price to pay, but seeing videos is nice. Wonder where that setting is located?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Been using firefox for many years. Chrome is a bit unfriendly for me. I like surfing with the side bookmarks as well as more flexibility with those icon changes in the address bar, although I haven't felt the need for chrome, so haven't played with it. I also use adblock and disconnect, although I think adblock is enough. Edge as well as ie is in the background somewhere and haven't used them since windows 7. 

I would turn the adblock off for this forum but in past I thought the ads were intrusive. I'll check again. I am finding that some sites are changing to less intrusive ads. If the forum doesn't care, I'd prefer adblock. 

I use adblock for nytimes and bloomberg and videos work. Maybe there is something embedded in the videos if adblock has to be turned off to see the videos?


I agree that core2duo maybe becoming unuseable, as well 4gb ram. I think 4 is all core2 can use. I thought this would be my last computer.:smile:
I definitely don't need i7 processor and don't want to pay for it. But can i5 future proof me for 15 years or so?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

core2duo is still good - web browsing doesn't need much processing power.

i've had problems with the ads and have to use an adblocker on this site to make it usable with a core 2 quad equivalent amd.

nothing against ads, they fund this site and keep it free, but when they're causing problems, they get disabled.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

> I agree that core2duo maybe becoming unuseable, as well 4gb ram. I think 4 is all core2 can use.


They can take more but there's no benefit if a 32 bit operation system is installed. need 64 bit version.

4gb is plenty if you don't play games or do heavy multi-tasking. modern operating systems (win 7 and up) start having performance problems when there's less than 2gb.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Doing fine with core2duo. The desktop is old alienware, btw, and not for the games. In fact, replacing the thermal compound got rid of sudden blackouts. It's just that I replaced rams, fans (even cpu cooler fan), video cards, usb 3.0 pci card, played with disconnecting noisy fan to the incorporated gpu, ssd, etc. It also may be that some lags felt may be from all the ads and other attempts to gather information. I avoid ad heavy sites and sites that ask to turn adblock off. There are alternatives. 



As such, I looked at dell xps desktop. Dell because I feel there's no other choice as far as after sales services and "after market" information floating in the internet. Looks fine except it has cpu temp problems because of the chassis design and small fans. Relatively tight box looks like I can't add after market fans and not even bigger video cards, if I wanted to. I may wait until dell changes this. 



Apple is selling disposable computers. Looks like dell is following suit.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Honestly you can't get good quality from a brand name - they use the cheapest power supplies and boards that will work. Apples are worse than brand name pc because they're specifically engineered to be not be repairable. Every part is not industry standard and only authorized apple centres can get them - diy repair a no no.

If u must get a new desktop machine at some point, find yourself a reputable computer store and have something custom built. Costs more but you end up with a much longer lasting machine which is easy to service. 

Another good option is business off-lease -> You can get a basic i3 or i5 system for 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of retail.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought about building one but feel this isn't something I can learn from youtube. Example, if the manual says plug in 3x-57 plug into md-89 on the mobo, I'd start to get lost.:smile: I know that ports are generally labelled but just saying some tech jargons often go to the dead ends.
Can you give me a good online seller for diy build? But I wonder if they'll hang up on me if I said absolutely not for gaming.:smile: XPS i5 cpu is about $700. About the same video card I'm using now. I don't know if I'll want to spend twice as much but the chassis and option of adding my own fan would be a big plus. BTW, no water cooling.


I've found a detailed post from somebody who moved everything in xps into his own chassis. Sounds scary but I may try that. I figure it can't be worse than first time figuring out 3 way switchs or removing car instrument panels. I'm somewhat familar. I've taken apart older smart phones for broken touch panels and laptop power circuit board replacements. But there are video instructions for these.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know of a seller of such kits.

If you have a reputable computer store near you can pay $100-$150 labour or something plus parts for a custom build. You can have the operating system and drivers put in at the same time.

Some medium sized store chains may also be good. 

Stay away from best buy, walmart, costco, staples/office depot, etc.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I think that someone can go to HP dot com, and order a tower built to your needs. 

I run a HP, that I ordered the basics, then added things to it myself to improve it to my liking.


ED


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

A lot of those are built with cheap components until you get into really high end stuff.

Powersupplies made to last just through the warranty period, motherboards with few configuration options and expansion slots - likely cheap power regulation components.

They only let you spec out hard drive, ram, video card, etc. 

It's like how home-builders skimp on the stuff behind the walls but u can upgrade to nicer finish materials and add potlights.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

HP is a brand I didn't think about. They seem to carry decent ratings over the years. I'll see what kind of systems they have, although I don't know it's after sales service. Has to be about the same as dell? I also found some videos that are lots better than those from years ago for building one.
It looks like some psu, example, come with neater cable organization, etc. Someone mentioned modular. I see the meaning now.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

honestly if u want a name brand computer, just get a off-lease for a significantly lower price.

you can probably get a 4 year old quad core i5 for $200.

really your core 2 duo should be sufficient unless you're playing new games or doing heavy hd video editing.


----------

